# Gay



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm beginning to think half of you are homophobic........plus i wanna know your responses.....

i'll also be waiting for "spikey, are you gay?" or "i think spikey is gay" or "dont ask, dont tell"


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I dont mind them, they are cool. I just dont want them to kiss and such in public.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> I dont mind them, they are cool. I just dont want them to kiss and such in public.


 I feel the same way.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> I dont mind them, they are cool. I just dont want them to kiss and such in public.


 same here.. they're just like us heteros..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You know whats offensive, how they say they act like girls, when I have never seen a girl act like them. They're way over stereotyped. I have nothing against them, just so long as they dont hit on me.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

here is my experience with everyone--gays guys dont bother me as well as women dont bother me. i see it everyday. imo there are nothing wrong with them just as long they are happy and dont get me involved. i have met a couple of guys that do act women but i just laugh on how they act (because they are drunk). on the other hand i dont know what to say about cross-dressers, i have met a couple of them considersing this town doesnt really have any.

over all i dont have any problems with anyone because i deal with them everyday :nod:


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I just hate the people who hate the gays. I mean truly hate, like discrimation crap.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh btw, Spikey, are you gay?!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2003)

I hate all gay people


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice on, np3









[/end sarcasm]

Land of the free, eh?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

sometimes it can be annoying. i worked with a gay dude at this pizza place. he was convinced he was a female.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Nice on, np3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And the home of the brave









np3...is that a new file type, Ive yet to heard about??


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

yea gays get annoying and i dont want them anywhere near me so that they cant check me out...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> I dont mind them, they are cool. I just dont want them to kiss and such in public.


 I agree


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Oh btw, Spikey, are you gay?!


well, he is in the military :rasp:


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

life is about being happy and having fun I don't care what people are If it makes them happy then whatever


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> I dont mind them, they are cool. I just dont want them to kiss and such in public.


 Maybe they don't like it when heteros make out in public. But you don't give a f*ck about that, do you? Neither do I.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

they dont bother me


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i dont care


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Depends on what kind gay people you are talking about. I guess because it's im a male but I find gay males more offensive than gay females. For some reason I really really like Lesbians... Especially the hot ones.







It's not that I hate homosexuals, but I would rather not see them(Guys) making out in public. 
However, If it were lesbians I would just stare at them.







I guess it's one of the things where you do your thing and I do mine.

All will be judged in the end, pick what you want to be judeged for.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> I'm beginning to think half of you are homophobic........plus i wanna know your responses.....


 At this point in the poll, it is 50/50...
I dont mind gays. I dont bother them, they dont bother me.
_Dont ask, dont tell_ ...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

TonyTurbo29 said:


> It's not that I hate homosexuals, but I would rather not see them(Guys) making out in public.


 I think most (normal) people think that way: nothing weird/intolerant about that...

I mean, a straight couple making out in public can be annoying as well, imo.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I hate when they are so flaming.  There is no need to announce it to the world that you are gay.







None at all. And if you have a penis, you are a man. If you think that you are a woman, you have some problems.

And what is up with the lisp??? When you are gay you automatically have a speech problem?


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i like the don't ask/ don't tell policy. the problem is, i'm not asking, but they're sure as hell telling. heterosexual people don't have parades advertising how they have sex. there's no "blowjob pride" parade or "missionary position pride parade" so there shouldnt be gay pride parades. what you do in your home is your busniess. you can f*ck dogs for all i care, just dont tell me about it.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

rday said:


> i like the don't ask/ don't tell policy. the problem is, i'm not asking, but they're sure as hell telling. heterosexual people don't have parades advertising how they have sex. there's no "blowjob pride" parade or "missionary position pride parade" so there shouldnt be gay pride parades. what you do in your home is your busniess. you can f*ck dogs for all i care, just dont tell me about it.


 Yep.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Where I live, Ive been exposed to them so much that it doesnt bother me one bit. I understand how some of you guys state how your irrate about how they act, look and seem. But just as theres alot of different people in this world, it goes the same for gay folks. There are some that act like they're not, some that cat like chicks, some that dress like chicks and some that straight up became chicks.

But alot of gay people are cool. They got style and def a chick magnet. I can honestly say that folks that wanna be gay doesnt bother me one bit. I can be in the same room with them, club, restaurant, or even work with them. As long as they dont try to touch or make a pass then Im cool.

Only ones Im really goddamn afraid of are the TV's (transvestites)!! Now those scare the bejesus out of me!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

scarfish said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > I dont mind them, they are cool. I just dont want them to kiss and such in public.
> ...


 Actually i dont like hetro people in public macking and things like that. I believe all that should be done in the privacyt of their own home.

Living in SF aka gay capitol, i have accepted the fact of gays and i think 90% of them are kick ass cool because they are so easy to talk to and have mad style. But as long as they dont put a move on me then its all good.


----------



## DEVILDOG (Aug 21, 2003)

Well it is still 50/50. 
I am confused about the spiritually free part. We are talking about guys doing guys right? (Because no one is bothered about two chicks doing it, most of use applaud it.) So I just don't see how that makes them spiritually free. 
Well any way I too think that physical affection should not be broadcasted. Let's leave that up to the teenagers.
Most of the gay people I have known were great people probably because they thought they had to make up for something. So I have no problem with them as long as they keep the sex part to themselves.

Hey I would not think gay people would like Ps they don't come in rainbow colors. Just Kidding.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

A gay man is a girl's best friend!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

That show Queer eye is great...

I don't mind gay's....


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

don't bother me at all, except I just don't wanna see 2 guys kissing or anything of that sort


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

gay people piss me off, cuz they act gay. I feel like beating the sh*t out of them sometimes. I know I can say this here because gay guys dont have piranhas because they are "icky and scary." Plus its disgusting the way they act in public, you know, they wear pajama pants outside and socks and sandles! Pick one you ***! If its so damn cold out that you need socks, wear some f*cking shoes you butt pirate!!! Oh, heres a good joke, why are gay guys the first people to leave a hotel in the morning? Because they get their sh*t packed the night before!!!


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

> you can f*ck dogs for all i care, just dont tell me about it.


You sick f*ck! I would care if I found out someone was f*cking dogs! Come on, dog f*cking? You should care!


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I would also like to say I am a devout catholic, and if God says being gay is wrong, that's enough reason for me.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> Plus its disgusting the way they act in public, you know, they wear pajama pants outside...


 Hey Hey Hey... I wear my PJ pants outside too... It's really not all that bad, they used to have Pajama Day when I went to high school.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> I would also like to say I am a devout catholic, and if God says being gay is wrong, that's enough reason for me.


 If GOD says they're wrong, then why do they exisit and why were they even thought of to co-exisit?? And pls dont tell me for balance.







Oh yeah.. Im Catholic too


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> > you can f*ck dogs for all i care, just dont tell me about it.
> 
> 
> You sick f*ck! I would care if I found out someone was f*cking dogs! Come on, dog f*cking? You should care!





FeederFish33 said:


> I would also like to say I am a devout catholic, and if God says being gay is wrong, that's enough reason for me.


So that means that you'll do anything god tells you to do/believe...
What if your god all of a sudden said that being gay isn't a sin, and told you that f*cking a dog would make you go to heaven...


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

*_Read the forum rules if you want to know why...._*


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> I would also like to say I am a devout catholic, and if God says being gay is wrong, that's enough reason for me.


 hahahahah terrible. Wow Religion is AWESOME! It has only started almost every war on the planet, And NOW, it's telling us what to believe... SWEET! SIGN ME UP!







I got news for you buddy, wait 10-15 more years and gays will be marrying each other. hahah So your fighting a losing battle, it's called Enlightenment and Progress, you can stay in the past with your Moronic beliefs but society won't.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

god made adam and eve not adam ans steve


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Who cares? Live and let live people.
I am totally shocked at the poll results...
I am also amazed by the language and expressions these so called "catholics" are using....lol...what ever happened to treating people with respect instead of telling them to f*ck off?


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

hey if God told me that the sky was green, then guess what? The sky would be green to me. Yes, if God said something was so, then it would be that way. And yes God says being gay is wrong because in the bible he says having sex for pleasure and not for conception is wrong, and since you cant get pregnant through gay ass f*cking, it is wrong.



> you can stay in the past with your Moronic beliefs but society won't.


GaryBusey, you can disagree with what I say but dont you ever f*cking say that my, or anyone's beliefs, are moronic. f*ck you, I hope you f*cking die. I am very offended by what you said and if you have any f*cking balls you will apologize. And rhomzilla, the reason they exist is because God gave us the right to free will and some people choose to be gay. All that bullshit about being born gay is wrong. There is no biological reason for being a homosexual, it is simply a result of your social experiences and upbringing. Also, its ok for girls to wear pjs outside, but for guys, thats f*cking gay.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> > you can stay in the past with your Moronic beliefs but society won't.
> 
> 
> GaryBusey, you can disagree with what I say but dont you ever f*cking say that my, or anyone's beliefs, are moronic. f*ck you, I hope you f*cking die. I am very offended by what you said and if you have any f*cking balls you will apologize. And rhomzilla, the reason they exist is because God gave us the right to free will and some people choose to be gay. All that bullshit about being born gay is wrong. There is no biological reason for being a homosexual, it is simply a result of your social experiences and upbringing. Also, its ok for girls to wear pjs outside, but for guys, thats f*cking gay.


 It also says in the bible not to wish death on others...but obviously your not following that rule...









And what guy including yourself, only has sex for conception?!?? NONE!!!! So you cant use that as your argument about gays. And for you to say that you cant be born gay...WTF?!? Science has and is still proving that fact. And its definitely not a social pressure. Because take Alexander the Great...he was gay!

Religion is hard to defend, trust me Ive tried...and you can only defend it to a certain degree. *Besides the Bible is soley based on interpretation.* And last time I checked it was only the Old Testament that was against gays...The New Testament is what your supposed to go by. But to each, his own!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> hey if God told me that the sky was green, then guess what? The sky would be green to me. Yes, if God said something was so, then it would be that way. And yes God says being gay is wrong because in the bible he says having sex for pleasure and not for conception is wrong, and since you cant get pregnant through gay ass f*cking, it is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know how people with opinions like this are called? Fundamentalists: the worst kind of believers around, wheter they're christian, muslim, buddhist, or worship magic rocks.
People like that disgust me (too bad: according to your bible, I'm entitled toi my own opinion...): they're the ones that give religion a bad name...

And to be honest: I'm quite disgusted by the poll-results as well: the US calls itself a free nation, with democracy, individual freedom (of speech, thought, religion, sexual preference and whatnot), and respect for each other's choices, preferences and lifestyle: I remember Bush talking about the "free world", "the free nations", etc... 
Is the US part of it?
If this poll reflects US public opinion as a whole (and I hope it does not!), I think it's time to reconsider what the US really stands for...








Freedom is more than just the right to vote once every four years.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> You know how people with opinions like this are called? Fundamentalists: the worst kind of believers around, wheter they're christian, muslim, buddhist, or worship magic rocks.















































He said MAGIC ROCKS :laugh:


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I dont mind them. Likse others have said I dotn really wanna see 2 dudes sucking on each others face. Nor do I wanna even think that they are cramming their units in each others asses.


----------

